# "Super-Earth" found...



## zorcarepublic (Jun 14, 2005)

...orbiting Gliese 876(?)

The planet is 7.5 times larger than earth, and is thought to be a terrestrial planet, unlike other previous extrasolar planets, which were all gaseous...

http://www.sltrib.com/nationworld/ci_2800952http://www.sltrib.com/nationworld/ci_2800952


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 14, 2005)

Very interesting m8, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leto (Jun 14, 2005)

And 15 years from here it's not so far, maybe it isn't alone in its system...


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd guess not. If there's one terrestrial planet, there may be more.

I'd hate to land on this new planet though--it'd make it hard for you to walk around or breathe...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 14, 2005)

7.5 times the size of earth?

Eep!

Temperatures of 400-750 Farenheit. Thats a bummer, ain't it


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 14, 2005)

Excellent post - go Super Earths.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 15, 2005)

What strange life forms - if any - may inhabit that huge rockball orbiting a red dwarf?


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 16, 2005)

It all depends on the atmosphere and so forth. But I'd guess that life would be low on the ground, mainly because if it fell from a height it would break its support structure. Think tortoise rather than giraffe...


----------



## Maryjane (Jun 16, 2005)

*There was a three hour movie on the discovery channel a couple weeks ago about what an earth like planet in another star system may look like and how life may have evolved there in comparison to our dinosaur age. It was animated but it looked so real, awesome movie. It was like that kind of documentary and movie combo. *

*Love*

*Maryjane*


----------



## Stalker (Jun 23, 2005)

Aha, I saw announcements on the Internet. But my cable TV-net doesn't have authority to broadcast Discovery Channel, so I will need a sattelite, or wait to buy it on DVDs, or wait until one of Ukrainian channels purchases the right for that documentary


----------



## Stalker (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is the link to an interesting article giving the schedule of research of Extra-solar planets from the space.

http://www.astrobio.net/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=1081


----------



## PERCON (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't quite know what people expect from another Earth but it sure won't be like our planet, it'd have to be exactly the same distance from it's sun, be the same size (both the planet and sun), and orbit in the same way for the temperature to be the same. Life can develop in ways we couldn't possibly imagine, and we don't need the kind of conditions we have on this planet either. 400-750 Farenheit could mean the development of life that uses the heat to fuel it's body, like snakes etc. I wouldn't be surprised if intelligent life springs up on that planet in a few million years time.

_PERCON_


----------



## Stalker (Aug 8, 2005)

What life can start on a huge planet with huge gravity and high atmospheric pressure? Sure, the high pressure may heat the surface of the planet, the gravity will make them stick to the ground. Well, I'd vote for bugs with massive chitin exoskeleton. Insects love heat, gravity will make them all belong to Coleoptera or another order unfamiliar to us! What about a race of Intelligent cockroaches?


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 12, 2005)

Very interesting. 
Maybe we are not alone...


----------

